# Oscars



## ian8834 (Sep 22, 2008)

I recently have picked up three 9-10" Oscars. I have had some in the past, and had pretty good luck keeping them. The last time I had some, they died on me due to eating diseased fish (presumably). This time, I have decided not to feed them live fish, but feed them cichlid pellets/sticks and bloodworms, that way I won't have to worry about disease due to feeder fish.

This morning I fed them cichlid pellets, and they ate them well and acted normal. Tonight, I fed them frozen bloodworm cubes. They devoured them, then did this weird motion, kind of like shivering. They ate all of the bloodworms for the most part, and eventually stopped the "shivering" type behavior. Could this be due to the fact that the food was frozen?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

are they mixed male and female? My males do the shiver when trying to get the females interested in spawning....displaying is probably more accurate.


----------



## ian8834 (Sep 22, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> are they mixed male and female? My males do the shiver when trying to get the females interested in spawning....displaying is probably more accurate.


1 male and 2 females.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Since you brought it up, what do people think about feeder fish? I read in various places it's better to raise your own, or else use frozen foods, because of disease. Does anybody raise their own feeders? (Guppies/mollies?)


W


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Did you feed them while the bloodworms were still frozen, or let the bloodworms thaw in a dish of tank water? If I'm ready it correctly, it would appear you just fed them a frozen cube, which would certainly cause the fish to "shiver"... With all frozen food, you must thaw in a dish of tank water prior to feeding to your fish. Forgive me if I'm mistaken...

As for the feeders... When I had my Abei Puffer, I would occasionally feed him guppies from my well established tank... I'd only ever raise my own.


----------

